# Little Guy Big Results



## Feathertip (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.remington.com/pages/communit ... px?id=7995

My little brother needs your vote. You can vote once per day. This was his first buck it was grossed at 146 3/8. Then he turned around and shot a 151 3/8 in. later in the season.


----------

